# Recent work. Porsche Panamera 4S Executive & Everglass ceramic coating.



## Alasar

Hi all. This is recent work with a beautiful car. Paint was polished and all surfaces were coated with Everglass coatings.



























thanks for watching.


----------



## President Swirl

Nice mate, but the wheels do nothing for it.


----------



## tonyy

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## leehob

Stunning !!


----------



## Titanium Htail

I like it they sit well, four doors if that is your thing a bit of luxury, at 400+bhp plenty of go nice result on the car.

John Tht.


----------



## gibbo555

Beautiful colour, great work


----------



## Alasar

gibbo555 said:


> Beautiful colour, great work


Thanks.


----------



## zippo

stunning job one for the work folder I think .You wouldn't know what the colour is would you Thanks Daz


----------



## Titanium Htail

Mahogany Metallic ?

John Tht.


----------



## alfajim

Nice colour and a great job.


----------



## Stu Mac

Superb colour and car mate, the finish looks great


----------



## Alasar

Stu Mac said:


> Superb colour and car mate, the finish looks great


Thanks.:buffer::car:


----------



## Graham225

President Swirl said:


> Nice mate, but the wheels do nothing for it.


Got to agree there.


----------

